
Facebook Introduces 'Hack,' the Programming Language Of the Future - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/facebook-hack/
======
Aqueous
The language seems compelling. The name sucks.

------
cafard
Which future?

